# What to do?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I am currently a college student living in Tucson AZ, originally from Tempe AZ. I have shot a .357 Colt Python and SigSauer P226 with a friends father at Caswells in Mesa. I am moving into a rather shady neighborhood and wanted to buy a handgun for home defense, CC when I turn 21, and for range shooting on weekends. Problem: I am only 19, almost 20 and thus cannot buy from a federally licensed dealer. Is there any way for me to buy a handgun without breaking the law or waiting until my 21st birthday? 

Also, any suggestions on guns for home defense and CC, preferably 9mm and reasonably priced?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't know as far as a handgun is concerned. What's the age requirement there to buy a shotgun? Since you can't carry for a couple more years, a shotgun would be excellent for home defense. If you want to go target shooting at the range, maybe you could rent guns until you turn 21? Or go with a buddy and share his? Probably not what you wanted to hear, sorry.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As I understand AZ law, you can buy a handgun in a private sale (non-FFL) at 18. You may or may not be able to locate a private seller willing to do this, however. You can also receive one as a gift, as from your parents, for example.

You cannot carry until you are 21 and cannot have the pistol on campus. Buying pistol ammo may also be a problem. Since you can't carry, you might actually consider a shotgun, which is an excellent home defense weapon, and holding off on the pistol until you're 21 and can carry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would definitely say go for the shotgun. It's GREAT for home defense and it's fun to shoot as well. It sounds like the handgun is too much trouble if even at all possible. Get a nice shotgun and hold off on the handgun for now. I know the feeling of waiting, but it'll be worth it. You can spend the time waiting researching different guns, holding and shooting as many as you can. That way, when you do turn 21, you know exactly what you're doing and looking for. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

I would concentrate on getting a rifle. I feel that a ar-15 or ak-47 would be a good choice at that age. Gettem while you can. You might not be able to later.


----------

